# vernon browns



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sad to say we just learned that the reservor is going to be drained on are around the 15 of sept. its so sat to loose all the browns that are in there my sons and i have netted alot of 2 3 lbs this summer using various flys mostly wooly buggers in the green and brown color phase as the browns espically the bigger ones are eating crayfish. so if you want a chanch to catch some its know are a long while later since i dought that the dwr has any plans to try and capture any there just gonna wind up dead and in the mud a few will swim up stream in the creek but its pretty shallow right there. just wish there was a ways to keep them from draining all the time right know its low but its almost time for the irragtions systems to shut down just a heads up folk.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Call your DWR And ask the why they don;t gill net the place and transpalnt them Brownies.. Or sane em out.. $10.00 says they don't have the funds.. CRAP!! What a waste or a great brown resource!!


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Thats a waste why don't they electroshock them and just replant them somewhere else so we don't lose them?!?! I'm sure there is a way to do it, what a shame if they just let them die :evil:


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up...and info on why this is happening?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cloggage!

The workings of the spill are all jammed and the water users are having trouble accessing their water.

They're draining it completely down, removing debris, and then refilling.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Ah, I see. Thanks for that LOAH.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

They are not completely draining the pond! 
Draining starts Aug 15, but They said it will be fishable through out the end of the year. They Also Stated alot of the fish may not survive because the water will be pretty shallow.

However next year when they re plant, there will be less browns, they are only going to stock Rainbows, The only browns left will be the ones that survive, if any do.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> They are not completely draining the pond!


Quoting what Petersen posted in the General Fishing and Questions section:



> DWR wrote:Vernon Reservoir to be Drained: DWR Removes Trout Limit, Draining starts Sept. 15.
> 
> Tooele - If you have a fishing license, and you want a chance to catch and keep a bunch of fish, visit Vernon Reservoir within the next two weeks.
> 
> ...


That's just how I read it.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

Farewell fishies may you rest in peace.            

I CURSE This Water May IT Be INFESTED with Non Game Fishies -O|o- . for all Of earths existance!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## WRB05 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hows the fishing going out there? I heard the water is already really low and that the fishing isn't that great... Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

yes the water is low but we have been getting the browns on a combination jakes gold or silver with red spots also just at dark a real slow retrieve on a wooly bugger in brown are dark green has been producing. the biggest brown this week was a 6 lb hen loaded with eggs she went back in just in case dwr is planning to rescue the brown the rainbows are planted and replaceable the browns are native and come in from the little valley stream just hopping some get to run back up the stream to spawn. for a clogged system there sure using a lot a of water for there irragtions system havent seen any sign of low preasure in the hayfields


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I was just quoting a report I read yesterday in the Tooele Times.
6 pounder wow. We have been having good luck on Gold jakes and Orange Power Eggs and Mepps Gold #3. Couple Have taken a rainbow Rapala.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to hear the big ones are still there it still irks me that they have not anounced any effort to salvage the browns before the draw down the lake. :evil:


----------

